# Opinions on Mavrik?



## gore42 (Oct 25, 2007)

Please, no Top Gun jokes.

Actually, I'm curious whether anyone has had success with Mavrik on false spider mites (Marco's post got me worried) and mealies. Have you had resistance issues? I like the fact that it will supposedly take care of just about everything, but it's too expensive if it doesn't really work. I understand that it's supposed to be more of a knock down killer than anything else.

Thanks!

- Matt


----------



## Inverness (Oct 25, 2007)

From a commercial perspective, Mavrik is an outstanding product. Very good and thorough knockdown. In addition, it has labeling that permits its use indoors.

Ken Brewer


----------



## gore42 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Ken  Any experience with mites and Mavrik?

- Matt


----------



## Inverness (Oct 26, 2007)

Situations and circumstances do vary, but I have used Mavrik and several other products for mite control. Currently, I lean to Talstar. Most complete and fast control, plus activity on many other pests. Has a caution label (that's good), minimal odor and no visible residue.

Ken Brewer


----------



## gore42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks again 

Does anyone know if there is any difference between Mavrik Aquaflow and Mavrik Perimeter, besides the fact that the latter costs about $60 less per quart? The MSDS sheets show that they contain the same active ingredient in the same concentration, and that they're the same formula number, etc. Yet it seems pretty ubiquitous that the prices for the one labeled for indoor use are around $100-110 per quart, and the Perimeter costs $40-50 per quart. 

For the same thing?

Thanks again,
Matt


----------

